# [pfSense] Hard locks, panics, and fatal trap 12s unless APIC disabled at bootup



## Thunderhacker (Dec 28, 2009)

I've posted this on the pfSense forums, cross-posting here as the problem seems to a FreeBSD issue:

Thread on pfSense forums is here:
http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,21620.0.html

Hardware:
 + MSI Wind Nettop 100 (Intel Atom 330 dual core CPU)
 + 1GB DDR2 533 RAM stick (pulled from a laptop when the laptop was upgraded)
 + 320GB Western Digital SATA hard drive
 + Lite-ON SATA DVDROM drive
 + Cheap Logitech USB Keyboard

Using pfSense 1.2.3 (Based on FreeBSD 7.2,) pfSense 2.0-BETA (based on FreeBSD 8.0,) and FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT-200912 livefs, putting a heavy load on the processor (or just waiting a random about of time with the system idle) causes some sort of crash, usually a Fatal Trap 12.  Disabling APIC during boot fixes the problem on all three.

Swapping RAM has no effect.  Disabling ACPI has no effect.  System is stable under Linux.  Memtest86+ completes with no errors.  Motherboard is at latest BIOS.

Unless a USB serial port can be used for debugging a backtrace will be impossible as the board has no serial port.


----------



## Thunderhacker (Jan 2, 2010)

*More info*

It seems the issue is somewhere in the 32 bit kernel.  The system seems to be stable running the 64 bit branch of the FreeBSD 8.0 based pfSense 2.0 Beta.  This isn't really a fix for my problem though as pfSense 2.0 is not production ready.

All the previous tests were done with 32 bit versions of the various operating systems.  I just recently found out the Atom 330 is 64 bit and decided to try the 64 bit build to see if it crashed with it.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are able to reproduce the problem on FreeBSD, try posting this to the mailing lists or submit a PR. Not many developers are on the forums.


----------



## Thunderhacker (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll see if I can get some exact details from the crashes and post to the mailing list.


----------



## Catta7140 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Thunderhacker,

Do you have any news regarding your platform related problem? Due to I'm working with a Supermicro X7SLA-H (ATOM board 230) have interesting ACPI errors as well reflecting the usage of the pfSense2 RC1 (i386) Version. Will update to the x64 Version - today!

Be successful  and have a great day!


----------



## Catta7140 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

in my case I produced this troubles due to the OnBoard embedded Realtek NIC, as soon as I took it off in the BIOS - everything runs well like a charm!

Have a 4-port D-Link in use ;-)

Hope this will be helpful


----------



## Catta7140 (Mar 9, 2011)

Catta7140 said:
			
		

> Hello Thunderhacker,
> 
> do you have any news regarding your platform related problem. Due to I'm working with an Supermicro X7SLA-H (ATOM board 230) have interesting ACPI errors as well reflecting the usage of the pfSense2 RC1 (i386) Version. Will update to the x64 Version - today!
> 
> Be successful  and have a great day!



I go through the FreeBSD 8.0 HW compatibilty list and did not find exactly this Realtek NIC there, so next time I'll be wiser. :stud


----------

